# Betta tank size..



## lex412 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just got my first betta. I got sucked into petco's 2 liter Marina betta starter kit. i'm now thinking that it might be too small for my betta. He seems to like it (though really anything is better than the cup they had him in), but i'm worried that it's too small. Should I just eat the $15 i spent on the kit and buy a new tank? I need something fairly small still, but maybe 1.5-2 gallons.. any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## lex412 (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, my betta is around 2 inches right now, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes that tank is a bit small. I have heard nothing but good things about the minibow aquariums. they come in 1/2.5/5 gallons. I would reccommend the 2.5 gallon one.
http://www.petco.com/product/10313/Aqueon-Mini-Bow-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

Also get him a heater to keep a stable water temperature.


----------



## pettygil (Aug 25, 2010)

10 Gallons is the perfect size for a Betta fish and the tank only cost me 12 dollars at Wal-mart, though it came with no lid, which I need to buy. 

A 5 gallon is ok, not too bad, just the 10 gallon is better for a Betta, but if you use a 5 gallon your Betta will still be happy. I say a 5 or 10 Gallon, no less than 5 gallons, it's way too small for a Betta. 

If you get a 10 Gallon the tank up keep is much easier to take care of and you can buy more fish, where as if you buy a 5 gallon, you will be doing more water changes, and then you can only have one Betta fish. At least that is what all the fish experts told me to do.


----------



## lex412 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I only plan on having the one fish, so I don't need to get a huge tank. 2.5 sounds good..any recs for heaters? And should I get a filter, or just do the water changes?

Thanks!


----------



## pettygil (Aug 25, 2010)

lex412 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I only plan on having the one fish, so I don't need to get a huge tank. 2.5 sounds good..any recs for heaters? And should I get a filter, or just do the water changes?
> 
> Thanks!


2.5 is way too small for a Betta, but do what you want to do, even for one Betta fish. Myself I would never stick my Betta in something that small, but that is me. Too many fish experts told me things, so I know better now. But do what you want, just making suggestions.

You need a filter for better water quality, yes. And to help cycle the tank and to keep you water quality good. Without filter your water quality will be poor, and make sure the filter is not too strong for your Betta. I use Whisper filter myself. 

And yes, you do water changes, always and you always add prime, or Agua safe before you add new water, and since you want something so small you will be doing a lot of water changes. And it's going to be hard to keep the temps stable with a small little bowl like that, even a 5 gallon tank is considered a bowl.

I have a 5 gallon tank and I am always doing water changes. I like my 10 gallon tank way better. I do not have to do water changes, but every few days, that is because the tank is cycling. 

On A 5 gallon, if the tank is not cycled, then I do 20 percent water changes daily. Once the tanks cycle I can do 10 percent water changes 2 times a week on the 10 gallon, were is on the 5 gallon I will be doing 20 percent water changes every couple of days forever. I was told to do more water changes, but I don't and my fish are fine. 

You are getting something a lot smaller, that means more water changes than a 5 gallon. All the time.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

pettygil said:


> 2.5 is way too small for a Betta


lol no its not.... had my 4 boys in 2.6g for months and they thrived best ;-)

imo 5g is the best size to work with. for a betta and a snail or shrimp or something its perfect.


----------



## pettygil (Aug 25, 2010)

Neelie said:


> lol no its not.... had my 4 boys in 2.6g for months and they thrived best ;-)
> 
> imo 5g is the best size to work with. for a betta and a snail or shrimp or something its perfect.


Yea it is way too small and a Betta does the best in ten gallons. A 5 gallon is way better than a 2.6 gallon.. With a Ten gallon I do not have to do as many water changes, like I do on a 5 gallon. I can have more fish in a ten gallon as well. 

It's your choice to keep Mr Betta is a 2.6 gallon, but I can tell you my Betta is not jealous of your betta, no way. He has a ten gallon tank. He will be much happier and live longer and he has way more room to swim and it's a lot easier for me to take care of tank maintnence to. 

*Choose a home.* In the wild, bettas inhabit Thai rice paddies. Hence, they are fitted to living in relatively shallow but spacious environments. However, consider giving your betta a decent sized tank to help prolong its life, since waste can build up very quickly. Naturally, more water is better, but a 5 gallon tank is acceptable. If keeping your betta with other fish or aquatic animals, then use a tank of at least ten gallons. Larger tanks will enhance its quality of life.

No matter what the pet store staff or anybody else may say, don't put your betta in a tiny bowl, vase, or cup! Pet stores usually do this because they don't have enough money or space to keep thirty or so 5 gallon tanks for a single fish. Place it in at least a 5 gallon aquarium or larger. Your fish will enjoy having room to move around and it will get more exercise. You will also enjoy watching it more if it can move around and play a bit.


----------



## pettygil (Aug 25, 2010)

Neelie said:


> lol no its not.... had my 4 boys in 2.6g for months and they thrived best ;-)
> 
> imo 5g is the best size to work with. for a betta and a snail or shrimp or something its perfect.


*You said you had your 4 boys in a 2.6. I not sure what fish you had but I sure hope it wasn't male Betta's. You can't put them in the same tank. Also 4 fish is really over crowding your 2.6 bowl. What fish did you have in the 2.6 gallon is what I would like to know. *E*ven with one Betta that is way too small, nothing else should go in the 2.6 gallon. Even for a 5 gallon it should only be one Betta fish, nothing more. Though pet stores would like to tell me I can add a few more fish, no I can't. Glad I read about it and talked with people who raised fish for most of their lives. 
*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe (Neelie) meant that she had her 4 males in 2.6g each

Regardless of tank size without proper water changes the habitat is bad for them, it is all about the water quality more than tank size with this species IMO/E
Due to their fins- often in larger tanks they get stressed and tire easily especially with lots of filtration, the younger the Betta and females the easier it is for them, but as they age and fin growth is bigger the larger tanks can be hard on them in my experience.
Betta splendens are not active fish generally and often when placed in large tanks (over 20g) they will hide and become stressed

IMO/E-for new hobbyist the smallest tank size should be around 2g-either filtered or unfiltered-provided that proper water changes are being made and you have a heater to maintain a stable water temp in the 76-80F range

IMO/E-Water changes in 2-5g unfiltered need to be twice weekly-1-50% and 1-100%
Filtered or unfiltered with live active growing plants- 50% twice weekly to maintain water quality

Although the nitrogen cycle is important and recommended in larger tanks with filter, the smaller tanks IMO/E cycling is a non-issue due to the number of water changes that are needed to maintain the water quality for fish health and fins.

To be a good fish keeper you must first be a keeper of the water.....no matter what size tank you use......


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

now i have them in the divided. but when my divided tank crashed a lil while ago i had to put them somewhere and seeing as i had them in the 2.6g before for months, they went in there again. 

2.6g is not too small. yeah of course they dont mind 5g but _mine _did BEST in the 2.6g FACT. (i do believe that thats the minimum size however) 
sorry if ye dont agree but i think a betta can be totally content and healthy in a 2.6g with *correct *care as they would in a 10g.... and mine are the evidence.... 

@pettygil; jesus no not 4 fish in one bowl. 
one betta each in one 2.6g tank of course ;-)


----------

